# TV-Show looking for people who move to Germany this year!



## chrisw2

Dear Expat-Forum, 

I work for a media production company in Cologne, Germany and we're currently working on a format about people moving to Germany. Thus, we would like to accompany different people (families and/or single persons) from different countries during their start time in the new home, from the arrival at the airport till they first settled down.
We would like to show our viewers what you have to get done in these first days, who will help you and how you're being welcomed in our country.

If you are moving to Germany this year, please feel free to contact me with any questions and for more information regarding the project. If you know someone who is moving here and who might like to capture his/her story on camera, I would highly appreciate your help in making a connection!

Thank you for your interest and for your great work in this community!

Best,
Chris

Contact:
casting(at)wub.tv


----------

